# Leaking Oil, rear Seal or Tranny???



## vwdeanl (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently changed my clutch. During the project I elected to change the rear engine seal. Soon after the clutch job was complete, I noticed an odd 'wuring' for lack of a better term, noice happening when I was making tight turns at slow speeds. When I raised the car to inspect the transaxle and cv joints, I noticed more oil than any car own would want to note coating he inside of the under sheild, in an area near the tranny but overlapped the engine. Other than a general spread of oil, no place where it appeared to be leaking. I check the eng oil and all looked good. So i left the undersheild off to see if I noticed any area where it was dripping from. No drip. 
All in all I think this is a light spray comming fromming the tranny during operation. I think a sv flange seal was compromised during the install of the clutch. What are your thoughts on the leak and the sound?
Thanks
D


----------



## Chase-B (Jan 20, 2007)

got the same issue... anyone???


----------



## TheAnswer#3 (Jun 17, 2012)

i was leqking. changed the axle seal pump and no leqks


----------

